# Sodding dog has injured himself again!



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

So poor Stanley who I don't think really has a death wish came in from his morning pee on Tuesday with bleeding legs.....again (this has happened so many times), as it turned out they were just scrapes, greyhounds having thin coats and thin skin. So I cleaned them up with warm salty water and tried to get him to stay off the carpet. Well four hours later I finally took off his pyjamas (winter here and a cold morning) and noticed the poor bugger had taken a small chunk out of his hip/bum area. Oh my god it looked terrible and then of course I felt guilty as I hadn't noticed it. Turns out the silly pillock had run past a gate and glanced a blow to his back at speed. We have been trying to stop him tearing around the garden when he sees people/cats/cars where we have bricks and keeps catching his legs/feet.
Anyway to cut a long story short, I have been using colloidal silver for antiseptic, he does lick it a bit, it's not deep but it does look raw. I am just keeping my eye on it and haven't put anything over it as I would like it to dry out to heal. 
It is now Saturday here and it doesn't seem to he healing how I would like. It did start to dry out but when he licks it it seems to become raw looking again.
The legs have healed nicely.
Just wondering is there anything else I should do? or use?
I do have Betadine and don't want to take him to the vet unless necessary and don't want to use antibiotics unless I have to.
It isn't infected, pussey or smells of anything and he doesn't seem in the least bit bothered?
cheers
worried exasperated parent.
he's just come in to sit next to me and it looks awful, he's obviously been licking it again, I'm wondering if I'll have to get the dreaded Elizabethan Collar for him?
Just as well it isn't summer here otherwise the flies would be on it yuk!


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

You could try Manuka Honey, and I also like using Paw Paw cream Lucas Papaw which you get at the chemist.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Poor baby, my grey hound did the same thing on one of his runs he went right off our seawall into the water thought he was dead he got out somehow and came trotting up the drive all scraped up he was funny. I got deep wound cream from wolfcreek ranch, its not as tasty as the other spray your using lol. Works for my doggies now too. My Aussie scrapes his paws when running and cuts them up and I use that and it heals nicely.

Good Luck, they love to run


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We use coconut oil about 2 tablespoons, with 5-10 drops colloidal silver, and about 3-4 drops of grapefruit seed extract. Blend together into a salve. It works wonder when my idiots injure themselves.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for that guys. At bed time last night I put some active manuka honey on it, covered with a gauze then put his PJs on so he couldn't lick it in the night (and so the PJs wouldn't stick to it as they are made from polyester)
Looks pretty good this morning and he doesn't seem to be bothered by it will will still lick it occasionally.
Liz I was just opening a new 4 litre tub of coconut oil and gave him a lump to eat and was wondering whether to put some of that on also but hadn't thought of the mixing with colloidal silver. I'll get some grapefruit extract tomorrow if I can and make up a little pottle to keep handy.
It looks like a baby zombie has taken a bite out of him!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Liz, I was actually impatient and made up a salve with coconut oil, c.silver and tea tree oil instead of the g s extract and it seems to be working really well, ie drying out, and I'm wondering if it is because he is less inclined to lick with the tea tree oil in it?
I'm going to make some up for my friend's dog and keep a little pottle for us humans too for cuts and grazes, should work a treat.
thanks muchly.
(ps. Stanley had a jolly good afternoon racing around with about 10 other greyhounds today in the fresh air, so he's happy as Larry)


----------

